

Ask HN: Can someone mentor me for algorithmic programming? - Nib

Hi!<p>I&#x27;m a 14 year old kid from India. I have recently cleared ZCO(Zonal Computing Olympiad). I&#x27;m preparing for INOI now. Can someone mentor me and help me learn algorithms ?<p>Mainly, I need help learning graph theory and dynamic programming. In graph theory, I know the basic concepts like pdfs, bfs and dijkstra and floyd-warshall. But when it comes to using the skills in questions, I fail and am unable to do so. DP is more like my weakest point. So, can someone help me ? I can&#x27;t really pay much, as my family isn&#x27;t from a very high economic background, but help from the HN community will be really appreciated.<p>You may contact me at maverick[dot]nalin[at]gmail[dot]com or via facebook or other contact details my user ID page...<p>P.S. Hoping this doesn&#x27;t violate HN laws...
======
xooglerz
For that age, my best advice is stay in school and prepare for college. Take
as much math, computer science, and statistics as offered by your school.

------
Nib
Can nobody provide me any kind of help[other than upvotes]? Maybe you guys can
refer me to someone whose willing to help me in my journey ?

~~~
bbcbasic
Have you tried talking to someone who has taken part in this Olympiad before
for help? I think you need a local mentor.

~~~
Nib
Ya, but none of them are really willing to do so, plus, the standard of
questions of the Olympiad has risen highly over the last few years. I'm
searching for anyone willing to help me learn algprithms and also provide
support to me during problem solving...

~~~
bbcbasic
Best of luck. Awesome to be studying this stuff at only 14. If I could help I
would but I only touched on those subjects 15 years ago so you probably
already know more than me!

